# Αγγελίες προσφοράς εργασίας για μεταφραστές, επιμελητές, διερμηνείς, υποτιτλιστές κτό



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Επειδή ενίοτε πέφτουμε πάνω σε αγγελίες που προσφέρουν εργασία σε ειδικότητες που συχνάζουν στη Λεξιλογία, σκέφτηκα να τις μαζεύουμε κάπου μήπως ενδιαφέρεται κανείς απ' τα μέλη μας.

ΝΒ: Τις αγγελίες που ανακαλύπτω —και μιλώ για τον εαυτό μου εδώ— τις αναρτώ χωρίς να τις αξιολογώ ή να τις ενστερνίζομαι (ούτε καν το λεκτικό αλλάζω). Κατά κανόνα δεν γνωρίζω τον δυνητικό εργοδότη ή άλλες λεπτομέρειες. Εάν ωστόσο κάποιο μέλος έχει κάτι να καταθέσει σχετικά με μια αγγελία (είτε αυτό είναι θετικό είτε αρνητικό), παρακαλείται να το κάνει.
Έμπειροι μεταφραστές δικηγόροι με δεύτερη μητρική γλώσσα αγγλικά, γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ιταλικά: http://career.greekjustice.gr/display_job/48450/Μεταφραστές.html.

Μεταφραστές αγγλικής γλώσσας με τίτλο σπουδών από Τμήμα Μετάφρασης & Διερμηνείας ελληνικού ή βρετανικού ΑΕΙ: http://www.skywalker.gr/showAdvert....Πρόσφατες+Αγγελίες)&utm_content=Google+Reader.

Βιβλιοθηκονόμος με γνώσεις αγγλικής, η/υ και χειρισμού προγράμματος ΑΒΕΚΤ: http://career.greekjustice.gr/display_job/48454/Βιβλιοθηκονόμος.html.​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2011)

Και οι τρέχουσες αγγελίες που ζητάνε μεταφραστές, από τη _Χρυσή Ευκαιρία_:

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΡΙΑ νέα, αγγλικών και γαλλικών νομικών κειμένων προς ελληνικά, με συναφή εμπειρία, μεταπτυχιακή ειδίκευση, άριστη χειρίστρια Η/Υ, ζητείται για υποβοήθηση δικηγόρου υποψήφιου διδάκτορα 6972269113 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12724238&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H9700EJG)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά, όγκος εργασίας περίπου 1.000 σελίδες ή περίπου 200.000 λέξεις, ζητείται 2286071884, 12:00-15:00 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12703243&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H97JF1yk)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΡΙΑ ζητείται για part time απασχόληση 6984097883, 10:00-20:00 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12702423&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H97UJ0Es)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ Αραβικών σε Αγγλικά, ζητείται ως υπάλληλος γραφείου, γνώση Αραβικών και άριστη γραφή Αγγλικών, χρήση Η/Υ και Internet, εκπαίδευση, άριστες προοπτικές, χωρίς απαραίτητα προϋπηρεσία βιογραφικά στο [email protected] 2108653307 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12702208&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H97l0YZu)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ από Αγγλικά στα ελληνικά, θέματα πολιτικά, οικονομικά, ιατρικά, ζητούνται από εκδοτική εταιρεία στο σπίτι, [email protected] (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12639545&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H9800UIa)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ με γνώσεις Κινέζικων, ζητείται για ταξίδια στην Κίνα 6959897025 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12368601&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H98AD3Jb)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ για τις γλώσσες, πορτογαλικά, ολλανδικά, κινεζικά, ιαπωνικά, κορεάτικα, εργασία από το σπίτι βιογραφικά e-mail: [email protected] (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12262934&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1H98LMp00)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Κι άλλη αγγελία από τη _Χρυσή Ευκαιρία_:

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ - αναλυτής από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά, άριστη γραφή Αγγλικών Πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, μερική απασχόληση σπίτι σας 2-3 ώρες, άριστες προοπτικές επέκτασης συνεργασίας, τιμή 400 ευρώ, βιογραφικά στο email: [email protected] 2108653307 (Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.xe.gr/pages/Details.aspx...roId=12926708&cat=b&pageSize=10#ixzz1I4UNBx00)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Από φόρουμ ζητείται μεταφραστής για αγγλικά κείμενα: http://www.mwrakia.gr/smf/index.php?topic=8714.0.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Αγγελίες από το _getthejobdone_:

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ Ουκρανικών, Γερμανικών, Πορτογαλικών, Βουλγαρικών, Ιταλικών, Δανικών, Φινλανδικών και Τούρκικων ζητά μεταφραστική εταιρία. Τηλ: 210 4110212, καθημερινά 11:00-15:00. (http://www.getthejobdone.gr/job/detail_job/8867-metafrastes.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ -τριες Αγγλικών ζητούνται από την εκδοτική-διαφημιστική εταιρία PaR στον Πειραιά. Απαιτείται η άριστη γνώση της Ελληνικής και της Αγγλικής γλώσσας. Βιογραφικά στο e-mail: [email protected]. (http://www.getthejobdone.gr/job/detail_job/9204-metafrastes--tries-agglikon.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ Τούρκικων σε Αγγλικά, Υπάλληλος Γραφείου. Πολύ καλή γνώση Τούρκικων και άριστη γνώση και γραφή Αγγλικών, χρήση Η/Υ και Internet, εκπαίδευση, άριστες προοπτικές, χωρίς απαραίτητα προϋπηρεσία. E-mail: [email protected], τηλ: 2108653307. (http://www.getthejobdone.gr/job/detail_job/9370-metafrastis-tourkikon.html)
ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ Freelancer Copywriter - Μεταφραστής Αγγλικής για μεμονωμένο project. Περιοχή εργασίας Νότια Προάστια - Άλιμος. Τηλ: 210 9882378. (http://www.getthejobdone.gr/job/detail_job/9785-freelancer-copywriter---metafrastis-agglikis.html)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

Καινούργιες αγγελίες από _Χρυσή Ευκαιρία_:

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ -ρια με μητρική γλώσσα τα Αγγλικά, ζητείται άμεσα, για μεταφράσεις Ελληνικών σε Αγγλικά, αρχή με 5 σελίδες, επίπεδο πανεπιστημιακό, νέα ορολογία, τιμή 60 ευρώ, τηλ. 6976281651 (Δείτε περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3842271.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ζητείται για Γερμανικά ή Αγγλικά για συνοδεία 2 ημερών 28 - 29/04/11 σε νοσοκομείο της Γερμανίας, έξοδα πληρωμένα, τηλ. 2109820633 (Δείτε περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3769919.html)
Τέλος η παρακάτω αγγελία δημοσιεύτηκε την πρώτη μέρα τού μήνα, και μόνο για πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο (0,80€ τη σελίδα!!!) μπορεί να τηνε πάρει κάποιος:

Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και έχω 3 βιβλία (ιστορικά μυθιστορήματα) είναι περίπου 256 σελίδες το 1 βιβλίο. Προσφέρω 80 λεπτά στη σελίδα σε κάποιον που πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε αυτό το επίπονο έργο. Ο-η υποψήφιος-α μπορεί να είναι από οποιοδήποτε μέρος της Ελλάδας, ο υποψήφιος να γράψει αν έχει κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο και 2 λόγια για τις σπουδές του! Θα απαντηθούν όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι εντός 2 ημερών από την αποστολή του email τους. (http://service.slando.gr/athhna/ziteitai-metafrastis-stria-apo-agglika-se-ellinika_P_33721039.html)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα, από το μεταφραστικό γραφείο Lexicon, της Θεσσαλονίκης:

*Η Lexicon αναζητεί μεταφραστές από όλες τις επίσημες γλώσσες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (συν Ισλανδικά και Κροατικά) προς τα Ελληνικά για τη συμμετοχή της σε διαγωνισμούς της ΕΕ*. Απαιτείται πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο οποιασδήποτε ειδικότητας (απαιτείται προσκόμιση αντιγράφου πτυχίου) και τουλάχιστον 2 έτη αποδεδειγμένης μεταφραστικής εμπειρίας. Όσοι εκ των αποδεκτών του παρόντος μηνύματος ενδιαφέρονται ή γνωρίζουν συναδέλφους τους που ενδιαφέρονται, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου στη διεύθυνση [email protected] (θέμα μηνύματος "Μεταφραστής ΕΕ") ως τις 15 Απριλίου 2011. Οι μεταφραστές κοινοτικών κειμένων της Lexicon παρακαλούνται να στείλουν ενημερωμένα βιογραφικά.

Θα προτιμηθούν οι μεταφραστές που έχουν πείρα σε Κοινοτικά κείμενα, έχοντας συνεργαστεί είτε απευθείας με Όργανα της ΕΕ (Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, Κέντρο Μετάφρασης, κ.α.) είτε με υπεργολάβους των μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών των Οργάνων της ΕΕ (δηλαδή με μεταφραστικά γραφεία Ελλάδας ή εξωτερικού που συνεργάζονται με τους παραπάνω φορείς). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση παρακαλούμε να αναφέρετε σαφώς τα ζεύγη γλωσσών, τους τομείς και τον αριθμό Κοινοτικών σελίδων που έχετε αποδεδειγμένα μεταφράσει (ενδέχεται να ζητηθούν συστατικές επιστολές, βεβαιώσεις συνεργασίας, αντίγραφα τιμολογίων, κλπ). Οι τομείς ενδιαφέροντος για την παρούσα πρόσκληση βιογραφικών της Lexicon είναι α) κοινοτικά κείμενα γενικής διοικητικής φύσης ή/και β) κείμενα στον τομέα της πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, βιομηχανικής ιδιοκτησίας, ευρεσιτεχνιών, τεχνικών προτύπων/σχεδίων.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Ζητούνται μεταφραστές που να γνωρίζουν την αγγλική γλώσσα και να ασχολούνται / γνωρίζουν από ποδόσφαιρο και στοίχημα (αν γίνεται). Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας στείλουν μήνυμα στο [email protected] (http://aggelies.vres.gr/aggelia.php?aggelia_id=2331)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Αγγελίες από _Χρυσή Ευκαιρία_:

ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ έμπειροι, Πακιστανικών από και προς Ελληνικά, ζητούνται από μεταφραστικό κέντρο, [email protected] (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-5044129.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ έμπειροι Αλβανικών και Γεωργιανών, από και προς Ελληνικά, ζητούνται από μεταφραστικό κέντρο, βιογραφικά στο email: [email protected] (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4993985.html)
Ζητείται Μεταφραστής για συνεργασία με περιοδικό Fitness. Απαραίτητη η γνώση της ορολογίας σχετικής με το αντικείμενο. Οι απόφοιτοι γυμναστικής ακαδημίας θα έχουν προτεραιότητα, τηλ. 6948373562 (http://www.xe.gr/|ad-5112163.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ απαραίτητα με πτυχίο Μηχανικού και υπεράριστη γνώση Αγγλικών ή Γερμανικών ή Ιταλικών ή Γαλλικών, ζητούνται για τεχνικές μεταφράσεις, βιογραφικά στο e-mail: [email protected] (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4882687.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ γραφείο ζητεί Ελληνίδα φιλόλογο με γνώσεις ξένων γλωσσών, ζητείται για εξωτερική εργασία, τηλ. 6946717317, 2105223016 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4842237.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ ζητείται για Γερμανικά ή Αγγλικά για συνοδεία 17 ημερών περίπου από 29/08 σε νοσοκομείο της Γερμανίας, έξοδα πληρωμένα, θα προτιμηθεί φοιτητής εξωτερικού (Γερμανίας), τηλ. 2109820633, 6942622855 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3769919.html)
Ιατρικός Μεταφραστής με πτυχίο ιατρικής, βιολογίας ή φαρμακευτικής, με εμπειρία σε μεταφράσεις Ιατρικών κειμένων με άριστες γνώσεις αγγλικών. Άριστες συνθήκες εργασίας. Αποστείλατε βιογραφικό με κωδικό MED0611, αμοιβή συζητήσιμη, τηλ. 2109628559 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,giatroi|ad-4794216.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ κάτοικος Μπακού Αζερμπαϊτζάν, γνώστης ελληνικής γλώσσας, ζητείται, τηλ. 6939699924 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3391296.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ -ρια Αγγλικών, ζητείται από γραφείο για μόνιμη απασχόληση, επιθυμητή εμπειρία σε τεχνικά κείμενα, αποστολή βιογραφικού στο e-mail: [email protected], τηλ. 2108253488 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3252731.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗΣ με γνώσεις Αγγλικών - Γαλλικών, για μεταφράσεις σε ταξίδια στην Ευρώπη, ζητείται, πληρωμένα έξοδα, τηλ. 6959897025 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4344249.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ επαγγελματίες Ιταλικών, Γερμανικών, Αγγλικών, Γαλλικών, ζητούνται για άμεση συνεργασία, τηλ. 2106853480 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-3391289.html)
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΕΣ με γνώσεις Τουρκικών και Ελληνικών, ζητούνται για υποτιτλισμό, άμεση συνεργασία, πρόγραμμα subtitle workshop, τηλ. 2299073344 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4403182.html)
ΝΕΟΣ με δυνατότητα ταξιδιών ζητείται ως μεταφραστής από ελληνικά σε γαλλικά, μόνιμη εργασία, τηλ. 6940832281 (http://www.xe.gr/jobs/evresi,metafraseis-daktylografiseis-epimeleia-keimenon|ad-4192633.html)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

Από AggelioPolis (http://www.aggeliopolis.gr/attici/Metafrasths_Germanikon_Merikh_Apasxolisi_10516560.htm?ca=9_s&w=1):


Τίτλος θέσης:|Μεταφραστής Γερμανικών
Τύπος απασχόλησης:|Μερική Απασχόληση
Κωδικός Θέσης:|-
Στοιχεία εργοδότη:|Οnaji-Μεταφραστική Εταιρεία
Περιγραφή θέσης:|Zητείται μεταφραστής γερμανικών κειμένων στην ελληνική γλώσσα, κυρίως τεχνικών και χημικών, για εξωτερική συνεργασία με την εταιρεία μας
Απαραίτητα προσόντα:|Πανεπιστημιακός τίτλος στη μετάφραση ή/και στη γερμανική φιλολογία, εμπειρία στη μετάφραση τεχνικών και χημικών κειμένων, χρήση μεταφραστικών μνημών trados
Απολαβές / Παροχές:|κατόπιν συνεννόησης


----------



## Gogarika (Nov 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα! 

Σήμερα το πρωί έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτή την προκήρυξη της Ε.Ε. 

http://europa.eu/epso/apply/today/contract_en.htm 

και σκέφτηκα να την ανεβάσω εδώ για όποιον θέλει να φύγει για μερικά χρόνια για Βρυξέλλες και Λουξεμβούργο! 

Η περιγραφή της προκήρυξης: 
"Candidates should have a BA degree, be native speakers of one official EU language and have a perfect knowledge of two other EU official languages out of which they can translate. One of these languages has to be among the working languages of the EU institutions, that is English, French or German. This means that English native speakers should have French or German among their source languages."

Η προθεσμία λήγει στις 29 Νοεμβρίου. Καλή επιτυχία σε όποιον δοκιμάσει!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε! (Και καλώς ήρθες :))


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2013)

The Publications Office of the European Union in Luxembourg is currently looking for experienced proofreaders to correct EU documents and texts in *Greek.*
http://europa.eu/epso/apply/jobs/perm/2013/proofreaders/greek/index_en.htm


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

Θέση μεταφραστή για 12μηνη απασχόληση στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης:
http://www.elke.uoc.gr/announcements/news/files/uploads/2649-ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ-ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΗ-ΤΡΙΑ.pdf
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, έχει προθεσμία μέχρι 26/03/2014.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2015)

*Θέση μεταφραστή στον ΟΠΑΠ*

Η ΟΠΑΠ ΑΕ ζητά να προσλάβει μεταφραστή: https://opap-s-a.workable.com/jobs/56696


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2016)

*Θέση Μηχανικού-Μεταφραστή*

http://www.skywalker.gr/εργασία/252964--Μηχανικός-ως-Στέλεχος-Τεχνικής-Υποστήριξης---Θεσσαλονίκη

http://www.kariera.gr/intl/jobseeke...mailToken=&IPATH=CRP&sc_cmp2=10_JobMat_JobDet

*Βιομηχανία **Δομικών Προϊόντων*​*με έδρα τη Θεσσαλονίκη*​*ζητά*​*
ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ
ως στέλεχος του Τμήματος Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης.*​​*
Απαραίτητα προσόντα:*


Πτυχίο Μηχανικού.
Πτυχίο Μεταφραστή ή Δίπλωμα στην Μετάφραση (από Αγγλικά σε Ελληνικά και αντίστροφα).
Πολύ καλή γνώση αγγλικών τεχνικών όρων του κατασκευαστικού κλάδου.
Πολύ καλή χρήση του μεταφραστικού προγράμματος Trados.
Έφεση στο γραπτό λόγο και στην επιμέλεια κειμένων (ελληνικά και αγγλικά).
Άριστη γνώση Η/Υ.
Ικανότητα επικοινωνίας.
Αναλυτική σκέψη, μεθοδικότητα και δυνατότητα επίλυσης προβλημάτων.

*Στις κύριες αρμοδιότητες περιλαμβάνονται:*


Μετάφραση τεχνικών κειμένων από την ελληνική στην αγγλική και αντίστροφα.
Σύνταξη τεχνικών κειμένων στην αγγλική και στην ελληνική γλώσσα.
Επιμέλεια αγγλικών και ελληνικών κειμένων.
Αρθρογραφία.
Τεχνική υποστήριξη τηλεφωνικά.
Ενημέρωση για την εξέλιξη των προϊόντων και παρακολούθηση του ανταγωνισμού.

*Παρέχονται:*


Ανταγωνιστικό πακέτο αποδοχών.
Πολύ καλό περιβάλλον εργασίας.
Άριστες προοπτικές εξέλιξης.
Πρόσθετη ιατροφαρμακευτική ασφάλιση.


----------

